# Can heater burn fish?



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

The other day I got a new heater.I got an adjustable 50watt aqueon heater. 
Today while I was doing a partial water change and moving some stuff around in my 10 gallon tank I noticed that the heater was actually a little warm/hot to the touch (my hand touched it lightly while I was replanting a plant..it didn't burn me but it was pretty warm..). I am assuming my fishes skin is probably a lot more sensitive than mine. lol
Could this burn my fish? I have noticed him hanging out next to it quite a bit.He seems really happy though! He made a huge bubble nest last night. I just dont want it to burn him.:lol:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

No, it's fine. If it hurt them, they would stay away from it. =)


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

my snail seems to enjoy hanging out on the heater occasionally, and it hasn't seemed to hurt him yet


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

I always mount my heaters veritical to discourage lounging anyway.

My hydor therm puts out some pretty quick heat, enough that I see the wavies in the water. Snails do jump off when it turns on, so assume its possible for damage to occur to stoopud fizh who sleep on it.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

:lol: thanks you all! I was just making sure! I never noticed the heat before on my other heater.:lol:


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

The glass exposed heaters have a potential to burn a fish, I would never say it is completely safe. The potential is there


----------



## Betta Fet (Apr 7, 2011)

My betta seems to love the heater. I often see him swimming up and down it or trying to wrap his body around it. I was worried but I figure if it is hurting him, he would stop...

I don't know why he is so cold..? The temp reads 82 on the opposite side of the tank. It has to be a little warmer over by the heater. He must just really like the heat.


----------

